# Weird Concrete Patio - What would you do?



## thelawnpirate (May 19, 2019)

So we moved into the house a couple of years ago next month, and this year was really my first in the lawn. I've focused more on the front, but now that temps are cooling down I'm looking into the backyard for possible project ideas.

As you can see in the pics, we have oddly-shaped concrete area that we're honestly not huge fans of. Would be ideal for a firepit of some sorts, but its a pain to mow around and not the most efficient design for having in-ground sprinklers.

Recommendations on A) how to best remove and b) any ideas on the rest of the patio on what you would do?

Note: First two pics are from before we moved in, big tree and the myrtle has been trimmed up and removed another tree in the corner. Planning on a new fence next summer. Last two pics are close-up during power-washing.

Thanks guys!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I would probably keep it - and just create some landscape beds in the awkward areas to make it easier to mow/irrigate. I think you could dress it up and make it look nice. :thumbup:


----------



## PNW_George (May 28, 2018)

I like it. Fire pit, some nice chairs, potted plants, add some landscaping. As my wife taught me, the lawn is just the frame to the real art work. It's not all about the lawn.


----------



## RDZed (Jul 13, 2018)

Yeah, fire pit, some flower beds w/edging in the tight radius areas, and a fresh coat of epoxy would look great.

Also, move those bricks away from the pergola posts. They're retaining moisture which is rotting the base of the posts. You can see rot already starting. Hopefully the wood isn't making direct contact with the concrete. That's a big no-no.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Not sure if it's possible but you could remove the walkway and make the round part a stand alone circle. That would make mowing easier and you could still have the fire pit/chairs.


----------



## thelawnpirate (May 19, 2019)

Ware said:


> I would probably keep it - and just create some landscape beds in the awkward areas to make it easier to mow/irrigate. I think you could dress it up and make it look nice. :thumbup:





PNW_George said:


> I like it. Fire pit, some nice chairs, potted plants, add some landscaping. As my wife taught me, the lawn is just the frame to the real art work. It's not all about the lawn.


Thanks @Ware and @PNW_George . I think our initial thoughts were that the temps may only make the firepit worth it 4-5 months out of the year, but I agree about the potential for creative landscaping ideas. I''ll admit I'm still learning that its not all about the lawn


----------



## thelawnpirate (May 19, 2019)

RDZed said:


> Yeah, fire pit, some flower beds w/edging in the tight radius areas, and a fresh coat of epoxy would look great.
> 
> Also, move those bricks away from the pergola posts. They're retaining moisture which is rotting the base of the posts. You can see rot already starting. Hopefully the wood isn't making direct contact with the concrete. That's a big no-no.


Thanks @RDZed! Those bricks have been there ever since we moved in, but I'm going to go remove them today! Any recommendations for epoxy type or some other cement top layer?


----------



## thelawnpirate (May 19, 2019)

TN Hawkeye said:


> Not sure if it's possible but you could remove the walkway and make the round part a stand alone circle. That would make mowing easier and you could still have the fire pit/chairs.


@TN Hawkeye I like the idea, interesting thought. Can't tell you how much of a pain those small areas have been trying to get the mower in there, end up using the trimmer every time.


----------

